# Newly rebuilt 400 running rich and idling rough



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

I've tried two different carbs now, I can't seem to figure out why it's running rich and has a rough idle, and a bit of a miss at higher RPMs. 
The carbs I tried were a 750 edelbrock and a newly rebuilt rochester 800cfm qjet from a 76' 455. Timing is right at 12 degrees with the vac hooked up, It's does have a mild cam and its bored .30. The fuel pump is off the original 350 the car used to have. Manual trans as well


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Type of pump? 

Do you have a regulator? What is the fuel pressure at the carb?

What fuel? 87,89,93, E85, Nitromethane ?

Did you time with vac advance disconnected? What is total timing?


----------

